# Molly and Lily's kidding thread, 2nd kidding was disasterous



## paynemom (May 31, 2012)

I have two pygmy sisters, I believe both are pregnant but have no clue as to when they would be due. Here are their udders today, a vast improvement over the past weeks. What do the experts say? They are our first goats and we are really excited. I want to get a better idea as to when they would deliver so my 9 yr old sons can come with me and hopefully see the deliveries!!!
Here's Molly, the "don't touch me" goat: 








And Lilly, the "touch me only if you have treats" goat:









P.S. I could never find those ligaments you talk about. They're not gone, they were never there!!ha!


----------



## mojomamma (May 31, 2012)

That goat looks VERY pregnant!!!! I am fairly new to this and have only gone through one delivery. There is a good youtube video on how to feel the ligaments, you can search for it. It helped me figure it out! My goat had a bag that looked like that when she went into labor and did not pass the mucous plug until she was IN labor. The ligaments were the best clue for me. When she lost them it was 24 hours later, she started stretching, yawning, I didn't see her doing anything else and I was watching her constantly! I want to see pics when they have them


----------



## GLENMAR (May 31, 2012)

Yep. Both are very preg. Looks like they are getting close.


----------



## paynemom (May 31, 2012)

Yay! I am so excited! They are first timers too, so we'll all be freaked out together! I'd better get to TSC and pick up some essentials. Their little bodies don't seem that much bigger, maybe they'll have small babies? My 5 little kids are so excited for bouncing babies, I hope all goes well! Thanks for your input!!! I'll post for sure when they get here!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 31, 2012)

I would say maybe 2 to 3 weeks, maybe a little sooner.  Watch for their udder to get a lot tighter and their bellies to drop, they almost look a little less pregnant right before they kid, and their hip bones start to show more, giving them an appearance that they are loosing weight.


----------



## paynemom (Jun 3, 2012)

I felt a baby move today! On the right side, underneath, just before the udder! Getting closer, how I wish I knew when, it is a bit of a walk to the enclosure! I think they'll both have a single, their bellies aren't that big!


----------



## marliah (Jun 4, 2012)

You may be surprised, my Nigerian dwarf ff looked small to me and she had triplets, you never know with the smaller goats, their babies are so little when they are born  hope to see a baby update from you soon!


----------



## paynemom (Jun 4, 2012)

I watched that YouTube on finding ligament. I found them on both, pretty soft but still there. I can't wait for babies!!! I'll post pics when they get here! Thanks for all the help and advice. What are your "must haves" for your birthing kit?


----------



## paynemom (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's today's pic of Molly. I didn't notice much difference in 8 days. 






And here's Lilly:






Still looking at a couple weeks?


----------



## paynemom (Jun 12, 2012)

UPDATE: Noticed a tiny bit of whitish goo on Molly today. Hoping that means it is getting close! Ligs are very soft, but still there. I'll keep checking!


----------



## mojomamma (Jun 13, 2012)

They are looking great!!! Is this their first time to kid? If so, I would say they are very close. Glad you found the video!


----------



## paynemom (Jun 13, 2012)

yes, it is their first time, they are only about a year old.they are fattening up nicely! These are our first goats too, so we don't really  know what to expect! They really look to be due almost the same day!


----------



## paynemom (Jun 16, 2012)

Still waiting...Molly has had a discharge for about 3 days and today her lady parts are really pushed out looking and puffy. Her ligs still appear to be there, so I'll keep checking!


----------



## paynemom (Jun 17, 2012)

How are we looking today? I was thinking it would be this week, but now I'm not so sure. (remember these are pygmys, pretty small girls) Hopefully my progression pictures will help another newbie later, to gauge her goats' progress! This is Molly, who looks a few days farther along. She has some gooey junk everyday. Just a little, but still. Is this the tail thing people talk about? Sticking up like that?







Do the nipples really fill out before labor? I've seen that on some of the pictures on here. 











And here's both ladies: Black collar is Lilly, pink is Molly. Who do you think will go first? 





My personal wager is Molly will go first with a single, Lilly second with twins. Anyone else have a guess?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## hcppam (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## paynemom (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh, and I'm going out of town over night Tuesday. What do you want to bet that'll be d-day? Ha!


----------



## paynemom (Jun 21, 2012)

So far it's a boy for Lily! She did a great job, with a tough head first, no feet delivery! 






Going back to check again. Of course, she went 2 acres deep into her pasture and parked herself under a tree. Lots of ants, too! But I got to see it all!! About how long till she would have a twin if there was one? Was kinda hoping for one girl, but this little guy is super cute! Looks kinda like that bad gremlin, Spike? Ha ha! Yay for my first time!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 21, 2012)

awww what a cutie congrats!!!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

Aww... So cute!!

Heres a thing out bouncing --> http://fiascofarm.com/goats/bouncing.html Its a technique to tell wether or not she has another kid in her

Congrats on the baby ! Goats csn be tricky, and the best way to know when their gonna kid is to remember last time they kidded and how fast or slow they lost their ligaments and how they acted etc etc. Thats why first timers are so hard!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 23, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## manybirds (Jun 23, 2012)

paynemom said:
			
		

> So far it's a boy for Lily! She did a great job, with a tough head first, no feet delivery!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1778_img612.jpg
> 
> Going back to check again. Of course, she went 2 acres deep into her pasture and parked herself under a tree. Lots of ants, too! But I got to see it all!! About how long till she would have a twin if there was one? Was kinda hoping for one girl, but this little guy is super cute! Looks kinda like that bad gremlin, Spike? Ha ha! Yay for my first time!


so cute! he does look kind of like a gremlin though lol. name him shagrat after the orc on the lord of the rings! (yes i'll admit it i'm a lord of the rings freak) she would probably start having # 2 pretty quick. mine all start to have there #2's within 20 mins after #1 is out, but i suppose there all different. hope all goes well if there is another one!


----------



## paynemom (Jun 23, 2012)

Just the one little boy, but he is so sweet! Wobbly, but nursing well, for a first timer, Lily is doing awesome!







Now I'm waiting for her sister to deliver. Looks due anytime. She is rather unfriendly, so I doubt she'll tolerate my presence much. Keeping my fingers crossed for a little girl this time!


----------



## mojomamma (Jun 23, 2012)

Awww! I love him, he is precious!!!


----------



## paynemom (Jun 24, 2012)

Still nothing from Molly. She's the type to give me a hard time and drag things out!


----------



## paynemom (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok, no ligs left today, and Molly's udder is super full and tight. Today has got to be the day!!!???


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 27, 2012)

YAY!!!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## paynemom (Jun 29, 2012)

And we are finally in labor. Good grief, she sure took her time! Hoping for a little girl!!!


----------



## paynemom (Jun 29, 2012)

It is slow going. I wish she would just push harder already! Hoping she's doing alright!


----------



## paynemom (Jun 29, 2012)

Unfortunately Molly's baby got stuck and was positioned with a back leg and head first. Was nearly impossible to get out, baby was stuck in the pelvic bones. Couldn't even get my hand between the body and Mom's bones. We were right on the verge of euthanizing her. After about an hour and a half, we got him out, he was so bent out of shape. Poor thing. Now we are worried about Molly after all that. My hubby decided against a vet, as she is just a weed eater, and the kid was not saveable. What a horrible experience. Lilly was so easy, I never thought this would happen. The poor thing worked on that baby all day, but he was almost 7 pounds, and just a pygmy. (dad is just as small as mom). So tragic. makes me dread another kidding season, ever. Really hoping she will pull through. So sad...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 29, 2012)

paynemom said:
			
		

> It is slow going. I wish she would just push harder already! Hoping she's doing alright!


Hope the babies in the right postion


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 29, 2012)

Im so sorry


----------



## paynemom (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks, it was awful. Guess I should have known something bad had happened when it took so long. Thanks, though. Such a horrible night.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 29, 2012)

paynemom said:
			
		

> Thanks, it was awful. Guess I should have known something bad had happened when it took so long. Thanks, though. Such a horrible night.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 30, 2012)

So sorry about the kid.


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Jun 30, 2012)

I am sorry you had a rough experience with this kidding


----------



## paynemom (Jun 30, 2012)

It was really rough. We honestly got to the point of deciding to shoot her because we could not get him out. So far she is ok, walks funny and looks super sore. Gave her an injection of pen g, and electrolytes. Hoping she keeps eating and drinking. I am really worried about infection. How long does it take to tell if a uterine infection is happening? We tried to be clean, but she pooped a little here and there and with all the pushing and pulling she could have a tear. Wish she understood we were trying to save her, not hurt her. Thanks, everyone. So nice to have feedback.


----------

